# Crypts root feeders?



## Clone (Feb 29, 2004)

To the best of my knowledge crypts are root feeders and would benefit from root tabs. I use seachem root tabs that my crypts seem to appreciate. Just make sure you push them in nice and deep. Monitor your nutrient concentrations but I would expect that you would still need to add liquid ferts. The amount you need to add may change a little if at all. 

Just be careful when you move plants around. My tank parameters were upset when I moved a couple swords and pulled the tabs up with them. It took me a while before i realized that the tabs were sitting on the surface dissolving.


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

I agree with everything Clone said;
Yes, they're root feeders. And yes... be careful to _keep_ the root tabs under the substrait (gravel), or your water will essentially be quite over-fertilized -- not good 

--cich


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

Graemek,

If you're worried that the tab gets stirred up into the water column, use the Seachem flourish tab. It's time released and won't break up under the substrate. Even after 2 weeks, you still can dig it up without fouling the water.


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

On a side note of ninoboy's post...

I imagine pond tabs are much the same, right? (Sorry, no specific brands in mind)
I ask, because I'm really tight for money right now... Can barely afford the things I do 

--cich


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

Yeah, that seachem tab is quite pricy. I'm not sure what pond tab is. I don't have any pond. I have enough problem getting permission from my wife to add more and more tanks, so digging a hole in my backyard is not an option for me:icon_bigg


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

lol... I'm renting, so no pond for me either. They're just root-fertilizer tabs for the pond. Not sure what brands there are, but generally the labels just say "Pond Tabs"  So that's what I call 'em. I'll read the information pannels on them some time and see what details I can find, as to their applicability in the aquarium. Will post here when I do.

--cich


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

Cich,

You may want to pm Malkore. He gets his root tab from a guy in Plantgeek called Off-ice for quite cheap. I'm considering buying some also. That guy's root tab is quite popuiar.


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey, thanks for the tip! I'd love to have a good *affordable *root tab, that isn't packed with salts and phosphates, ready to release it ALL in a couple of days! LOL...

--cich


----------



## GraemeK (Apr 8, 2004)

I added 8 tabs to my crypts and micro sag last night. i just pushed them in the gravel next to them.maybe 1 1/2 inches deep or so. The crypts havent been planted long in their new positions but before they wernt doing a great deal.

these root tabs contain iron so i'll test my iron to make sure their not leaking too much into the water column. um... i only added 8 this time so it should just target the plants in question. The remaining feed is supplied by KNO3 and Flourish along with CO2 and 10 hours of light.

G


----------



## Clone (Feb 29, 2004)

You may want to push them in deeper to encourage the roots to grow down into the substrate. 

Let me know how the pond tabs work. I bought 4 boxes of seachem tabs and some other "stuff" for $3 in a grab bag at a local fish auction roud:. Now that my tabs are running low I'm very intrested in a low cost alternative.


----------



## Fishbulb (Apr 12, 2004)

I use the jobes plant food spikes. they work phenomenally until you replant. Then, BAM! Everything goes into the water column. I will still use them once my tank clears because they are so cheap and the plants love them
FB


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Any type of substrate fert needs to be pushed as far down as you can get it, the roots will find it. roud: 

If you have ever pulled up a crypt or a sword plant that has been in the tank a year or so then you will see that "where" you put the tabs dont really matter much...


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

Buck said:


> If you have ever pulled up a crypt or a sword plant that has been in the tank a year or so then you will see that "where" you put the tabs dont really matter much...


I can't express how true that is. When ever I totally redo my tank, I just pull the crypts and all the rest follow 

--cich


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

The crypt wendtii in my 29g _hates_ when I give it a root tab. I don't know why I keep forgetting this, but every time I put a tab under there, it melts back almost completely... :icon_frow


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

Sounds like maybe over-fertilizing? It's all I can think of.

--cich


----------



## 29gallonsteve (Oct 4, 2002)

It's not over fertilizing. When the root system of a crypt is disturbed, it is very common (although not guaranteed) for it to melt. Just leave it alone...it will come back. It is known as crypt melt...very common...

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

So, I take it the general principal is to use a time release root tab for crypts, just like you would for aponos, lilys, or anubias? I was researching fertilizing them, as I've never grown Crypts. I just recieved a few and thought I might, reopen this thread for comments as it seems informative. Any suggestions appreciated. Thanks, bob


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Bob if you just got some crypts you can try a little experiment. Seed one or two with root tabs and leave one or two plants without and see the difference in stem and leaf health for yourself. 
I did it years ago and the difference will be seen. Crypts are normally slow starters anyways as they hate being moved, I melted my entire stand of wendtii's earlier this year when trying to thin a "few" during a tank overhaul. Well, I also pulled an adjacent sword whose roots were intertwined so that didnt help but the tabs should show you the difference in about 6 weeks from planting.

Some will say they are a waste of money but seeing is believing in my eyes. :wink:

Jobe Spikes I personally think are better for growth but I will never use them again unless I plan on tearing the entire tank down and cleaning the substrate well before ever setting it back up. I really had a mess with them because they DO break down unlike the root tabs. :icon_conf


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

Well this thread has me scared. I have a great plant that was identified as "some kind of crypt." I didn't do much for a few months then I noticed it had grown quite a lot (nearly 5 times the previous diameter). Well I was taking some trimmings to a local guy, and decided to take one of the plantlets. in doing this I broke off some of the other plantlets and spread them out a bit to hopefully help them grow into multiple healthy plants. Now I am afraid I will experience the "Crypt Rot" people have written about. When this happens can I expect it to grow back, or when the leaves rot away, is it gone for good?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Don't be scared!

Crypts are pretty resilient. The leaves may melt away but as long as the roots are healthy the plant will bounce back!

Mike


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks Buck (and Mike). I'll have to do the test later, as I think I spiked just about everyone this morning except a green Wendtii that has yet to arrive. I believe you though, as I have seen what Seachem's spendy root tabs can do on Pearlweed, aponos, and swords before. I've got to find a cheaper source though. Thanks again. bob


----------

